# Moving To Ontario



## Josh (Aug 26, 2008)

*Moving To Ontario - Help + Advice Needed!*

Hey guys, was wondering if I could get some expert advice.

Im 20 and currently work as a Personal Trainer, in the United Kingdom. The past year I have been very eager to work in America, however it seems so difficult to obtain a visa there, therefore I have set my sights on Canada. Ive done plenty of research into the areas I wish to emigrate to and I know this is the right move for me. I went about emailing a lot of gyms in the Ontario region and got quite a lot of response. Some interested, but there was a particular gym which was very interested and I have been keeping in contact with them. Whilst I go on holiday to America in February, they offered me a phone interview, which is a pretty big step forward in my opinion, so I may take a flight to Toronto during my holiday to show im really interested.

Whilst my current qualifications are recognised worldwide, they stated that they would prefer it if I had a qualification which is more recognised in North America, therefore I have booked to do a test in London in May.

Ive seen these "tests" you do which tell if you if you qualify for Canada. I pass by around 8-10 points, however I MUST have 1 years work experience, which is what I am working on right now (February will mark one year at my current job).

I just want to know if this is realistic, or if its a waste of time at my age. It wont be until at least May that I can really get stuck into this (because of my exam). How long does the process typically take? Theres nothing for me now in the UK, the only reason im so focused at work right now is because I want this full time work experience to qualify for Emigration!!

Id be very helpful for any help or advise.

Regards


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Josh said:


> Hey guys, was wondering if I could get some expert advice.
> 
> Im 20 and currently work as a Personal Trainer, in the United Kingdom. The past year I have been very eager to work in America, however it seems so difficult to obtain a visa there, therefore I have set my sights on Canada. Ive done plenty of research into the areas I wish to emigrate to and I know this is the right move for me. I went about emailing a lot of gyms in the Ontario region and got quite a lot of response. Some interested, but there was a particular gym which was very interested and I have been keeping in contact with them. Whilst I go on holiday to America in February, they offered me a phone interview, which is a pretty big step forward in my opinion, so I may take a flight to Toronto during my holiday to show im really interested.
> 
> ...


Hi Josh, welcome to the forum. 
You are off to a great start!! you are doing the research, and networking. 
I'm not sure what you are asking though. Is what a waste of time? May is not long away and many people emigrating to Canada have to wait for years to get here. If it is truly what you want and the best move for you then it will be worth the wait.

A visit there would be good interms of showing your interest making a personal contact and you get chance to see if you would really like living in that area. You could also check out what other gymes there are in the area.

It is possible if they are unable to recruit locally they can sponsor you . Which would speed up the proccess, maybe 6 months or so. Very difficult to give tiem scales because it varies so much. That would give you a temporary work permit.
If you apply as a skilled worker as you have enough points that could take upto 5 years.

It would be good to find out what route you are planning to use to get your visa, or do the gym know anything about how it works.
Good luck Louise


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Hi Josh, welcome to the forum.
> You are off to a great start!! you are doing the research, and networking.
> I'm not sure what you are asking though. Is what a waste of time? May is not long away and many people emigrating to Canada have to wait for years to get here. If it is truly what you want and the best move for you then it will be worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Thank you Louise for a speedy response!

Sorry, by a waste of time, I meant at my age and my job, especially with recession hitting the world heavily. I dont particularly want to pay all this money and all this hope into it, if it looks like my application would be declined (I know I passed the points scheme, but I still have a gut feeling!).

I understand that time scales cannot be justified as it varies, as you say. I just hate the thought of having to wait 6 years for a visa though, I just want to get out there, especially whilst im young. If the company offer me a job and I meet all the requirements and send off my application, could it still take up to 6 years? The route im trying to get my visa is what I really need help with. I want to get it all planned out now, so when May comes around, I can apply. I feel the move is right for me anyway, so permanent residency is definitely something im looking into, but temporary might be the more sensible option to start off with.

Also, approximately how much would it cost in total to gain Canadian citizenship, or at least a temporary work permit?

Thank you.


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

Josh said:


> Thank you Louise for a speedy response!
> 
> Sorry, by a waste of time, I meant at my age and my job, especially with recession hitting the world heavily. I dont particularly want to pay all this money and all this hope into it, if it looks like my application would be declined (I know I passed the points scheme, but I still have a gut feeling!).
> 
> ...


Hi Josh

The best approach for you is to get a job in Canada by obtaining a work permit. Once you are in Canada, you will find it a lot easier to immigrate and become permanent resident.
Your age is just a plus.You have your whole life a head of you.
The bad economic situation will not last for ever.

Good luck
Osh


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2008)

Jade said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> The best approach for you is to get a job in Canada by obtaining a work permit. Once you are in Canada, you will find it a lot easier to immigrate and become permanent resident.
> Your age is just a plus.You have your whole life a head of you.
> ...


Hi Jade, thanks for the advice. Just looked into work permits, but it seems all complicated (at least on the cic.gc.ca website). Do I still need to meet the requirements to obtain a work permit like I do permanent residency? (i.e. 1 years work experience, speak relatively good french etc). 

I assume the first step would be to secure a job from a Canadian gym and take it from there?


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

Josh said:


> Hi Jade, thanks for the advice. Just looked into work permits, but it seems all complicated (at least on the cic.gc.ca website). Do I still need to meet the requirements to obtain a work permit like I do permanent residency? (i.e. 1 years work experience, speak relatively good french etc).
> 
> I assume the first step would be to secure a job from a Canadian gym and take it from there?


Hi Josh

getting a work permit is less complicated but it is still a red tape process.
you need to secure a job, have a contract, issue LMO and only than apply for work permit.
All that may take a few months and a lot of patience.

Good luck


----------

